# Batman: Arkham Asylum



## The Groke (Aug 22, 2009)

Is good!

Best comic character-licensed game I think I have played (yeah, I know that isn't hard)

Atmosphere and graphics are excellent and game play is varied enough to be interesting.

Combat is fun and more deep and subtle than it would first appear - it plays like an enhanced version of Assassins Creed in that respect.

Well worth a download/purchase.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 23, 2009)

srlsy - it is very good!

Getting better and more involving as I am going through. Fantastic production values, great pacing, wonderful atmosphere and the combat keeps throwing more stuff into the mix to keep it interesting.

Recommended.


----------



## cypher79 (Aug 24, 2009)

downloading this now

i'll post back my findings later


----------



## The Groke (Aug 24, 2009)

Was certainly unconvinced by the demo...

Have been progressively more engaged as the game goes on.


----------



## Santino (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone playing it on PC? How enjoyable would it be on a laptop? I'm never sure if action games will 'work' on a laptop.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 24, 2009)

Thought about getting the PC version, but it strikes me as a real "console-feeling" game.

Definitely needs a gamepad and a decent sized screen.

You would need a fairly hefty laptop to run it well too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 24, 2009)

D/led the demo for the 360 and must say I was quite impressed! I normally don't go for 3rd person jump about type games but this looked great, had some nice gameplay features (I like the detective mode!) and has great Batmaness going on without being too stupid.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 24, 2009)

was really really lookong forward to this on pc , until i just found out the pc version has been delayed until 18th sept.

BUNCH OF FUCKERS


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 24, 2009)

preordered from Game.

But how do you people download these games and get them to work? They didn't teach me this in school (back then Tour De France by Kraftwerk was das height of technology).


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> preordered from Game.
> 
> But how do you people download these games and get them to work? They didn't teach me this in school (back then Tour De France by Kraftwerk was das height of technology).



You need an image mounter (bit of software that pretends to be a cd player so the game can be 'read')

or just burn game to disk and run from the CD


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> preordered from Game.
> 
> But how do you people download these games and get them to work? They didn't teach me this in school (back then Tour De France by Kraftwerk was das height of technology).



if youre talking pc , as DC said , i dont even burn just use Daemon tools

if youre talking xbox360 , first it needs to be flashed with ixtreme or the like ( usually costs around 25 quids ) then d/load it and burn the .iso using imgburn BUT you have to set the layer-break for the dual layer dvd to : L0 = 1913760 then play


----------



## The Groke (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> preordered from Game.



Did you play the demo first?

You know, given that you don't really like many games...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't like many games. That's true; this is a good thing because most games are unrepentantly shit.

Batman however isn't. I have played the demo and have been waiting for this for ages. It looks like it could be the best 360 game going. Even Fallout 3 doesn't look this good.

Of course that's just the demo. It could suck a dogs cock for all I know.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 24, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> if youre talking pc , as DC said , i dont even burn just use Daemon tools
> 
> if youre talking xbox360 , first it needs to be flashed with ixtreme or the like ( usually costs around 25 quids ) then d/load it and burn the .iso using imgburn BUT you have to set the layer-break for the dual layer dvd to : L0 = 1913760 then play


what is this flashing process and what does ixtreme do that you can't just dl a torrent and burn it on dvd?


----------



## The Groke (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Of course that's just the demo. It could suck a dogs cock for all I know.




IMO the demo undersells the full game.

If you liked the mechanics in the demo, I am pretty confident you will enjoy this one!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> what is this flashing process and what does ixtreme do that you can't just dl a torrent and burn it on dvd?



im not too sure quite what is done during the flashing process ( if i did id be flashing them myself) , I think its re-writes the firmware but also has something to do with the dvd drive ( i know it doesnt unlock the regions ) and the iextreme bypasses the security protection written onto the disks. However it does limit you on live , most releases these days are ' stealth ' patched which in theory should allow you to play on live without detection. This is not strictly true however as every few months M$ do a sweep and ban loads of peeps.

pm if you want a link to a site that flashes for you ( you may have to send it to them as they are in S.London

hope this helps a lil


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 25, 2009)

The Groke said:


> IMO the demo undersells the full game.
> 
> If you liked the mechanics in the demo, I am pretty confident you will enjoy this one!



How is it better (without spoilers)? I wasn't overly keen on the demo....it looked amazing and the atmosphere was spot on, but it played just like Splinter Cell.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 25, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> How is it better (without spoilers)? I wasn't overly keen on the demo....it looked amazing and the atmosphere was spot on, but it played just like Splinter Cell.




Um...

It just felt more _complete_ and the flow was better IMO.

You don't start off with all the abilities - they come as upgrades.

You start to unlock more moves and a skill/tool set that allows you to become much more creative with the stalking sections.

Characters, atmosphere, more bad-guy variety that keeps you thinking during the fights and boss battles add to the mix.

I can't quite put my finger on it, other than to say that I too had the exact same reservations about the demo as you did but the full game really seems to have sucked me in.

About 40% in and enjoying it more each time I go back to it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 25, 2009)

The Groke said:


> IMO the demo undersells the full game.
> 
> If you liked the mechanics in the demo, I am pretty confident you will enjoy this one!



well the demo is really just a/the tutorial. I liked it, but it was clear what it was.



ruffneck23 said:


> im not too sure quite what is done during the flashing process ( if i did id be flashing them myself) , I think its re-writes the firmware but also has something to do with the dvd drive ( i know it doesnt unlock the regions ) and the iextreme bypasses the security protection written onto the disks. However it does limit you on live , most releases these days are ' stealth ' patched which in theory should allow you to play on live without detection. This is not strictly true however as every few months M$ do a sweep and ban loads of peeps.
> 
> pm if you want a link to a site that flashes for you ( you may have to send it to them as they are in S.London
> 
> hope this helps a lil



Hmm, not sure i'd want to lose the ability to play on XBL. You can't put a price on being badmouthed by americans who spawn kill you every game 

So i guess it's too simple to download the game as a dvd image and then burn it and just run it without all these shennanigans.

Thanks anyway; too much malarkey for me. I'll just wait for game to get off their arse and send the preorder they are currently processing (probably along with thousands of others) which with a bit of luck may well arrive tomorrow. Preorders is about the only thing they do well.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 25, 2009)

Well I enjoyed that.

Sadly lost steam a bit with the final boss encounters - very generic fights all told, but overall a great gaming experience.

Just the right length too - about 9 hours or so all told.

Haven't gone back and found all the collectibles yet, not played the challenge rooms either which should give it a bit more lifespan.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 27, 2009)

9 hours? Is that all? FFS! Why do games have to be so short? We're not all attention deficit fucking ADHD chavs!

Fucking £40 and you're telling me it's not even 10 hours long!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah one for renting then...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Aug 27, 2009)

I think I'll wait until I can get a second hand copy.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 27, 2009)

That said, my preorder copy game through and it is the batshizzle. Best 360 game by a gotham mile.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> 9 hours? Is that all? FFS! Why do games have to be so short? We're not all attention deficit fucking ADHD chavs!
> 
> Fucking £40 and you're telling me it's not even 10 hours long!




Good length for me.

I like the occasional Fallout 3, Oblivion or Mass Effect but I generally don't like games that just drag on and on. Most games over the 12 hour mark reach that length through padding IMO. A games length has nothing to do with it's quality. I would have happily paid 25 quid for Portal and that is about 6 hours of gaming.



For Batman, the length works in the context of the game perfectly - it is set in one night in Arkham - I was more than happy with it. 

40 quid for 9 hours?

I pay 10 quid for a DVD of a movie I love. That lasts 2 hours on average...

40 quid for 9 hours of first rate entertainment is fine with me. I will probably play again and I have been enjoying the challenge rooms too.


----------



## treelover (Aug 29, 2009)

The PC Demo looks great, the graphics are sublime and the gameplay looks really good, though i imagine it could get a bit repetitive, esp as it is mostly a (large) corridor shooter.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2009)

I buckled and went and bought a second hand 360 to get this game...

I was a lil bit unsure at first but the more you get into it the better it gets.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so tempted to get this...any deals, anywhere selling it cheap?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2009)

£36. something in tescos yesterday , thats the cheapest ive seen it


----------



## The Groke (Sep 1, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> I was a lil bit unsure at first but the more you get into it the better it gets.



Yeah - once you have the full set of tools, the stalking bits get ace. You can be really creative with the various moves and gadgets.

Like I said, it is just sad that it ran out of steam for the final boss encounter.

I loved the scarecrow segments, especially the bit with the long alley...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2009)

the scarecrow bits are wikkid , ive just got the frequency thing and am having great fun with that , a 1 hour dip in turned into an long session yesterday


----------



## kabbes (Sep 1, 2009)

It's interesting that others have also not got on with the demo.  I d/l the demo over the weekend and it convinced me not to bother with the game itself, as I was utterly underwhelmed.  If the full game really is that much better, I might pick it up for £15 or so as and when it becomes available at that price.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2009)

the game seemed a bit samey until you start getting the gadgets then it gets much better , you really have to think about who to take out first etc and the story is really engaging too


----------



## treelover (Sep 11, 2009)

Is it a corridor game then, btw, its coming free with some new Gforce cards...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 11, 2009)

it is but a lot more than that....

, and oh the irony , i bought a 360 so i could play it as i didnt want to wait til the pc version was released ( 18th sept ) then last sat my pc graphics afcrd blew. Ive just taken delivery of a gtx260 and guess what? the game comes free with the card

..... doh!!


thats what I get for being impatient.....


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 11, 2009)

Completed it and got all the riddles. 

I am Batman.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 11, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Was certainly unconvinced by the demo...
> 
> Have been progressively more engaged as the game goes on.



Fair enough, I played the demo and thought it shite as well, don't know if I can afford it atm. I could probs get a better game cheaper.


----------



## jcsd (Sep 13, 2009)

Brilliant game, I'd say the best game on the 360, yes even better than Fallout and GTA4.

Brilliant graphics, engrossing storyline. The game manages to capture the whole comic book feeling perfectly. The difficulty curve is also done to perfection - challenging enough to be taxing, but never truly frustrating.

I can't think of any games where the character is so enjoyable to control.

Defintley in the short but sweet catergory, it took me only a  cople of days to complete the story mode and find all the riddlers puzzles (but I liked it so much I instantly went through ther game on hard mode where I'm a little stuck at ther final fight), but you can complete the game on medium without really getting to grips with all the things that batman can do in a fight or all his predator moves which makes the challenge mode well worth playing.

I really hope the release some DL content soon, more predator challenges would be nice as I've got the 3 medals in all of them, but more story mode would be even better.


----------



## rikwakefield (Sep 28, 2009)

Just got this game. Hands down, game of the year for me (so far ).


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 21, 2009)

Heads up for a cheap deal on this online at Game...£22.99


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 16, 2009)

Wayhey! Managed to get a copy of this brand new for £10.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2009)

Have fun mate


----------



## g force (Dec 17, 2009)

The first time you fight Scarecrow I was like "WTF"?!?!? Really nicely done


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking forward to playing this through Christmas (will be a nice break from MW2), played and loved the demo a month or so ago so reckon I'll like this.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 17, 2009)

£19.99 in HMV


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 17, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looking forward to playing this through Christmas (will be a nice break from MW2), played and loved the demo a month or so ago so reckon I'll like this.



I fully expect you to be weird about this, just like you are with Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> I fully expect you to be weird about this, just like you are with Resident Evil 4.



I doubt it, I played the demo and loved it! Resi has uniformly been crap since inception.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 7, 2010)

Rented this yesterday from blockbuster and I'm loving it.

Enjoyed the Scarecrow episode, mucho.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 7, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I doubt it, I played the demo and loved it! Resi has uniformly been crap since inception.



You don't even rate the first two Resident Evils? 

So you don't like the Resident Evils and Final Fantasy VII, what other classics don't you rate, Wipeout, Metal Gear Solid?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> You don't even rate the first two Resident Evils?
> 
> So you don't like the Resident Evils and Final Fantasy VII, what other classics don't you rate, Wipeout, Metal Gear Solid?



I loved all the Final Fantasies on the SNES, haven't played Wipeout since the PS1 days but loved it then. MTG is great although the cut scenes can go on a bit...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh and generally while I don't tend to like 3rd person games I quite liked Assassins Creed 2 also.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 2, 2010)

This game is the nuts.


----------



## jcsd (Apr 2, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> This game is the nuts.



Defintely,probably the game that I've got the most enjoyment out of on the 360, can't wait for a sequel.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 3, 2010)

There's a 3d version out, as well.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got around to getting this. About 2 hours in and loving it! Basically Metal Gear solid with Batman - what's not to love. Loved the first encounter with the Scarecrow. I can see why it got game of the year. I'm very much looking forward to Arkham city now.


----------



## treelover (Feb 6, 2011)

great game, but had to put it away, can't beat poison and no cheats seem to work 

had to give up on Grand Ages Rome, too many fires, why do developers do these gamebreakers, i don't want to spend 10 hours trying to beat Ivy.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 6, 2011)

Poison is quite easy to beat. Infact all the bosses are apart from Joker at the end which is a bit fiddley. What you stuck with?

Started playing it about month ago, and finished it last weekend. Great game.


----------



## blairsh (Feb 6, 2011)

have you got it set on hard tree lover? if so, why not do the missions on medium first?


----------



## treelover (Feb 10, 2011)

probably normal, I have manual dexterity issues, its the bit where Ivy is in the plant and you have to throw boomerangs at her, then fight her henchmen, but I am killed well before we meet them


----------



## grit (Feb 10, 2011)

treelover said:


> probably normal, I have manual dexterity issues, its the bit where Ivy is in the plant and you have to throw boomerangs at her, then fight her henchmen, but I am killed well before we meet them


 
Its a difficult part, it requires a bit of stamina to keep roll/jumping from left to right dodging while waiting for it to open up.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 10, 2011)

treelover said:


> probably normal, I have manual dexterity issues, its the bit where Ivy is in the plant and you have to throw boomerangs at her, then fight her henchmen, but I am killed well before we meet them


 
A little technicque, don't bother trying to aim the batarangs, just hit LT i think it is, twice to do a quick throw, it will always hit her. Just keep doing that even when the eye thing is closed, it still knocks off a bit of her strength, dive out the way of the plants as necessary, there's normally a good enough warning of where they will be cropping up so just jump out the way as soon as you see it. Keep doing quick throws of the Batarangs when your free. 

The henchmen arn't that difficult to deal with and you should be able to move still when there about, any that caught in ivy's trap will also get killed so that helps, but don't waste time aiming. Just do quick throws, maybe upgrade your batarangs too if you can.


----------



## treelover (Feb 10, 2011)

pc but same strategy I reckon, thanks..

btw, its definitely an A+ title


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 10, 2011)

The PC version is in the games bargain bin at my local supermarket.  Might have to get it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 10, 2011)

go for it, its a great game


----------



## cybershot (Feb 12, 2011)

Think it's in Woolworths online 2 for £25 offers as well for most formats if you can find something else you want too.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 12, 2011)

Or £5 instore in Morrisons


----------



## treelover (Feb 12, 2011)

Incredible to think you can get such a production for a fiver, isn't capitalism wonderful!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 14, 2011)

It's 7 quid at the one I work at.  Still haven't bought it.  Maybe  stick it down my pants.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 14, 2011)

its well well worth 7 quid


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 14, 2011)

I know. Not worth losing my job over though (random security checks), so will probably shell out for it.


----------



## badseed (May 8, 2011)

I bought a 360 as a family present at xmas, I have waited a long time for my girls to be old enough for one 
I picked up a pre-owned Arkham for AU$3!!!! from a local games shop and I finally got round to playing it this week. It is the fucking dogs. I am loving it, I am a batman fan anyway so I was looking forward to this.

I haven't played games since Quake 2 (on the PC).... mostly because I get too much into them. I saw the sun come up a few times when Doom first came out.
Looks like I have got some catching up to do.
I can only play them after the kids have gone to bed as they are too scary (that fucking Scarecrow for example)


----------



## badseed (May 11, 2011)

Second one due in October -http://www.news.com.au/technology/gaming/batman-back-to-explore-open-world-of-arkham-city/story-e6frfrt9-1226053328752


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 11, 2011)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/330888-Batman-Arkham-City?highlight=arkham+city

old thread is old


----------



## fen_boy (May 11, 2011)

Older thread is older http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/311399-Arkham-Asylum-II (and also started by you)


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 11, 2011)

One might say I was obssessed


----------

